# New Member and Watch Photographer



## richhorology (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello Everyone!

I've been lurking for a bit and finally decided to make an account. I love watches and photography and thankfully I have a job that lets me combine both.

Hopefully I'm going about posting this the right way. I just wanted to see if there's a way I can contribute to the forum. Maybe posting behind the scenes and seeing other member's shots and learning from them.

Show me your lay flat shots 










Cheers!

Rich


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Welcome Rich!

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## richhorology (Jun 21, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Welcome Rich!
> 
> TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr





Wolfsatz said:


> Welcome Rich!
> 
> TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thank you and nice shot!


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

"get the speedy" 
"shoulda saved up and photographed a submariner" 
"halios, if you can get one" 
"g-shock will take whatever strobes you can throw at it" 
"if you were looking for photogenics, get a quartz" 
"take a look at homage lenses like tamron and sigma" 


I could keep going, but glad you got the courage to join. Looking forward to more of your work.


----------



## richhorology (Jun 21, 2021)

longtimelurker said:


> "get the speedy"
> "shoulda saved up and photographed a submariner"
> "halios, if you can get one"
> "g-shock will take whatever strobes you can throw at it"
> ...


haha some interesting "quotes" you got there


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

hi


----------



## david_martin (Jan 1, 2021)

Stchambe said:


> hi
> 
> View attachment 15956606


Could you tell me this model? I love its bracelet.


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

david_martin said:


> Could you tell me this model? I love its bracelet.


Bulgari Octo Finissimo


----------



## david_martin (Jan 1, 2021)

Stchambe said:


> Bulgari Octo Finissimo


Thank you.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome to the site


----------



## richhorology (Jun 21, 2021)

VincentG said:


> Welcome to the site
> View attachment 15957222


Uhh that's not on purpose is it? haha


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## richhorology (Jun 21, 2021)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> View attachment 15958193


Thank you!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Welcome.. Everyone that loves watches also enjoys some great photos of them.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, the rabbit hole goes really deep around here...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome! Post away! Lay flats from two hobbies I enjoy


----------



## richhorology (Jun 21, 2021)

thought I'd just share another that I just recently took - coffee table style.


----------



## Elle Harper (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice shot. Especially the light and texture
Reflection Photography Tips


----------



## richhorology (Jun 21, 2021)

Elle Harper said:


> Nice shot. Especially the light and texture


 thank you!


----------



## timepiece401 (Jun 5, 2021)

richhorology said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking for a bit and finally decided to make an account. I love watches and photography and thankfully I have a job that lets me combine both.
> 
> ...


Super nice quality! Photography an Watches are always a nice combo

This Flat shot
Has me missing my PAM000😕


----------



## Edwin So (Dec 16, 2020)

Ocean Crawler


----------



## Arnosch (Jun 22, 2021)

Welcome


----------

